# Lg Flatron: digital power saving mode hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!



## V0llmilch (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir heute einen ganz neuen pc (Asus m4a77t)und monitor (lg Flatron w2453tq)gekauft.
Als ich alles richtig verkabelt hatte, habe ich den pc gestartet und den Monitor auch. Der Monitor hat nur das lg Symbol angezeigt, dann nur noch kurz Digital Power saving Mode und dann hat der Power- Knopf nur noch geblinkt.
Ich habe noch kein Windows drauf, weil ich halt noch nicht dazu gekommen bin , es zu installieren.
Ich hoffe jmd kann mir weiterhelfen!!!
Ich bin total verzweifelt !!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

Drücke mal Monitor die Source Taste, wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen per VGA oder DVI? Nenne doch mal die Hardware damit man sich ein besseres Bild davon machen kann.


----------



## derP4computer (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich tippe mal die Grafikkarte hat keinen Strom?
Nicht weil Du unfähig bist, sonden weil mir das mal passiert ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit der Ursachen. Hast du einen Beeper auf dem Board um die Biostöne zu hören?


----------



## derP4computer (16. Oktober 2011)

> Ich hoffe amd kann mir weiterhelfen!!!


 wie jetzt?


> Ich bin total verzweifelt !!!!!


Zweifel sind normal


> Hast du einen Beeper auf dem Board


Einen Microlautsprecher?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> wie jetzt?
> Zweifel sind normal
> Einen Microlautsprecher?


 
Selbstgespräche  oder PM, ich lese hier nix an Fragen


----------



## V0llmilch (16. Oktober 2011)

Meine Hardware:
Board: Mb Asus m4a77t am3 ATX DDR3 770 
Prozessor: AMD phenom2 x4 840 3,2 GHz 
RAM: ddr3 2x 4gb pc 1333 cl9 Kingston
Graka: Asus eah6870 1024 mb
Festplatte: 1tb SATA

Ich weiß nicht ob da ein beeper drauf ist. Wie kann ich das herausfinden ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja liegt garantiert nicht am Monitor, weil der schalltet automatisch auf die richtige Quelle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2011)

> Ich weiß nicht ob da ein beeper drauf ist. Wie kann ich das herausfinden ?


Gibt der Rechner normalerweise beim Start ein Beep von sich? Ansonsten hilft nur schauen, wobei notfalls das Handbuch hilft ( Beim Frontpanel bei Speaker schauen und mit dem Board vergleichen ob dort was angeklemmt ist )


----------



## V0llmilch (16. Oktober 2011)

Nope, meine pc hat keinen beeper


----------



## V0llmilch (16. Oktober 2011)

Aber so ein kleines rotes lämpchen an der forderseite


----------



## derP4computer (16. Oktober 2011)

Hast du noch eine alte Ersatzkarte mit der du mal testen kannst?
Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit den Stroamanschlüßen der Grafikkarte?


----------



## V0llmilch (16. Oktober 2011)

Das problem ist halt, dass ich nicht weiss wie das aussehen müsste. Der lüfter der an der  sitzt läuft aber. Heißt das denn dann auch , dass die Grafikkarte läuft?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nö nicht unbedingt. Mach mal folgendes, klemm alles ab außer einen Ram Riegel, CPU, Graka, Netzteil und Monitor den Rest weg machen. Zum Testen reicht das!


----------



## V0llmilch (16. Oktober 2011)

Und wie klemmt man das ab??
Ich mach das zum ersten mal ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Einfach Stecker ziehen, was sonst und der Ram Riegel musst du links und rechts die Arretierung lösen.


----------

